# dubia roaches breeding question .



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

as i spend £450 a year on live food when i only have a small collection , i wouldnt mine breeding something and as crickets smell and anoy me , locust are to big for my bits , and dubias seem very good ,

and they dont smell or do they ? 
i know they take time to start but as long as it cuts my £450 a year down i wil be happy , most of my reps would take all the different sizes , 

my questions are . 

how easy are dubias to breed, 

are these the best roach to breed

could i stop being a baby and touch them , 

when would i clean out the tub every 2 months or would it be easyer to buy a new tub and just switch over and clean out the old one and swap back the next 2 months ?

if i am over run with to many whats the best thing to do ?

do they smell ?

if they got out what would i do to stop them getting round the house?


sorry for all the questions . 

thanks in advance


----------



## madavies65 (Jan 21, 2009)

Lol I see do you smell is important to you! You mentioned it twice! They dont smell, well they smell of the food you put in there, so if you feed them dog biscuits you will smell dog biscuits!

They do take alot longer to breed and become big enough to feed from, but once that has been reached you wont have to buy livefoods again..

They are easy to keep and I clean mine out every 3 months... All I do though is shake them off their egg cartons and into a new tub while I hunt thorugh the detritus for stragglers then clean the tub then rehome with new cartons.

If your overrun with them, there are a few people on here that sell em back or you can donate to your local rescue center.. Its what I do with some of mine! 

They are creepy at the start but you get used to them after a while. They cant climb smooth surfaces so if your husbandry is good then u wont have any escapees, though if you do they stay close to warmth and moisture and die within a week of escaping normally.

hope this helps!


----------



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

thanks for that time to pick a big tub up what size do you use ?

LOL , your right with the smell as i have had enough with crickets smelling up the reptile room , being ugly and making noise , 

do the dubias cherp of anything of just scuter around as that i would take . 

thanks again for the help


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

I keep mine in a 65ltr tub from staples and they dont smell, only the groud up dog biscuit 'substrate' smells. They're a doddle to keep, fruit n veg every other day. When I clean out I can move the egg crates into another tub and then clean out the first one. The roaches go with the crates so I dont even have to handle them, but I'm fine with handling them anyway. No noise, no smell, no escapees, no fuss.


----------



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

Where do they large egg crates come from? i am getting a small colony at the weekend


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

chandelierman said:


> Where do they large egg crates come from? i am getting a small colony at the weekend


Speak to a local butchers or farm shop they will have tonnes of em : victory:


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

i keep mine on crushed cat and dog biccys and they didnt smell, only of the biccys. there wells looked after and now i dont even feed from them.. there my pets haha.


----------



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

ok thanks , where is best placce to get a starter culture .


----------



## Saul (Jun 26, 2010)

Dartfrog - Livefoods

3rd from bottom.


----------



## kez30 (Jun 15, 2008)

Look on the food classifieds here Ebay has some good deals, or Roach Colony


----------



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

cheers i neaver thought of looking there , i am usaly there looking for frogs !


----------



## Simon M (Oct 9, 2008)

My advice: I didn't even think of this and it may be something you would of thought of, but I was having a moment.

I spent £50 for a colony from someone on here. Unfortunatley some adults arrived dead. My hubby was setting up the tub and just put the dead ones in with the beardies - they went down a treat. 

BUT.............after discussion with breeder- he said to send a photo of the dead ones and he would replace.........theres my problem....they had been eaten. So I lost out as there was quite a few dead. But now I no.

So if they die in transit-keep them photograph them to prove they died. On another note 1-2 maybe 3 die you expect with delivery- but I did have quite a few!

The colony is coming along slowly but has promise. I find they love orange segments. And I still havent got over touching them yet! lol. 

Good luck with your venture! :flrt:


----------



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

thanks , i dont want to keep spending £450 a year on live food when if i can cut back on what i buy means more reptiles . 

i realy do hope i can get over not being able to touch them . 

well thanks everyone for your help :2thumb:


----------



## Charles_Tuna (Sep 15, 2008)

chandelierman said:


> Where do they large egg crates come from? i am getting a small colony at the weekend


Check out ebay, I managed to get 25 egg trays for £1.60 !!


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

i like holding them, they have a sort of scratchy feel


----------



## Burpy (Jul 16, 2010)

I've just started a colony, and I watched alot of youtube vids on how to keep them. There are some fantastic vids, very imformative and very useful. :2thumb:

I use the setup that our own Mr Davies (see post above) uses and they have settled in great. Again have a look at his youtube vids :notworthy:

I have bought all my roaches so far from ebay and sellers on this forum, and havn't had one turn up dead!! Hardy little critters they are. Just follow the advice, and in a few months you'll be free from those pesky crickets!!:crazy:

Good luck with it and let us know how you get on. I would be very interested to know.


----------



## Burpy (Jul 16, 2010)

Charles_Tuna said:


> Check out ebay, I managed to get 25 egg trays for £1.60 !!


Seriously, get down to your local butcher mate. I asked mine last week as I was setting my colony up, he came out with about 50 and said he couldn't normally get rid of the bl**dy things. Didn't cost me a penny.:2thumb:

Says he'll save any more he has for me, so if you want some let me know and I could post them to you for cost.

Only thing is you have to sort them, cause some obviously had an egg break in them. But when there free, you don't mind binning a few!:whistling2:


----------



## madavies65 (Jan 21, 2009)

Burpy said:


> I've just started a colony, and I watched alot of youtube vids on how to keep them. There are some fantastic vids, very imformative and very useful. :2thumb:
> 
> I use the setup that our own Mr Davies (see post above) uses and they have settled in great. Again have a look at his youtube vids :notworthy:
> 
> ...



lol M Davies indeed ! and your welcome bud tho I am always learning too!


----------



## Burpy (Jul 16, 2010)

madavies65 said:


> lol M Davies indeed ! and your welcome bud tho I am always learning too!


And when are you gonna finish your roach set up vids? hmmm?? :lol2:

I have just been reading one of your posts about heating the tubs. I couldn't get the heat in with the mat on the side, so I've put it underneath. Bottom of my tub is a balmy 32c but the top was a mere 21c:gasp:

Hence I've been finding all my roaches huddled in the bottom of my egg crates. 

So I've bought my daughter a new wardrobe, and have made use of her old one...hehe. I have the tub in there, I have insulated the wardrobe with some radiator foil which I glue gunned onto the inside. (Well, wife did anyhoo :whistling2

But I'm still not getting a high enough temp across the boxes. So I'm thinking of space heating the whole cupboard. What do you thing would be best; one huge heatmat up the back of the wardrobe, or a couple of ceramic heat bulbs on a stat?:notworthy:

If I've not explained this well, I can post some pics of the setup, Let me know:2thumb:


----------



## madavies65 (Jan 21, 2009)

Ha I know I am going to get a good one filled tomorrow, and then start editing it...! lol

Ah ok so your looking at around 87ish f in your warm side (which yorus is at the moment, I find that mine move around alot inside to get the heat they want... during the day they huddle closer to the heat and at night roam around a bit more. 

But if you want to increase temps more, just put a pillow case (or two) next to your tubs, I did this in winter to keep them breeding happily. Just monitor it for a few days to make sure your not cooking them 

I dont know why but I dont trust heat bulbs in tubs as they can see easily get something falling on them and heating things really hot!

Your mat should do... what watt is it?


----------



## Burpy (Jul 16, 2010)

madavies65 said:


> I dont know why but I dont trust heat bulbs in tubs as they can see easily get something falling on them and heating things really hot!


 Ahhh...no I'd never put the bulbs in the tub:gasp: I knew I had'nt explained this well!!



> Your mat should do... what watt is it?


It's a 20W 11x17 inch. 

Here are some pics of my setup. I was thinking about putting the bulbs on the side of the cupboard aimed at the tubs, but it should heat the surrounding air too, so I get a more even heat throughout the tubs.









Looks innocent enough right?









Inside insulated on the back (thinest boards) top and bottom.









The roach hotel and a small tub for my babies. Will upgrade to another hotel when pennies allow. 

The silver thing with a wire coming out is a coffee tin I put a hole in containing a low energy light bulb in. Tried this to try and raise the temps a bit without too much light. 

I'm considering either using a big mat, the ceramic heaters or these.... http://www.netpetshop.co.uk/p-26380-exo-terra-heat-glo-infrared-vivarium-heat-lamp.aspx which are a little cheaper, but wondering if even the red light would be too much for the roaches.

Would really appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## madavies65 (Jan 21, 2009)

heya sorry its taken so long! 

Ah yes you have alot of space to heat up there before your insulation starts to work... you can get those sticky foil pads which could go over your heating mats and also placing a few pillows in there would greatlyy warm thigns up... just make sure to leave to top free for air flow!


----------



## Burpy (Jul 16, 2010)

Here is my finished set up (well, until I start tinkering :blush

I've got the second roach tub set up now for my feeders which is heated by the mat I got to start with. This is not thermo controled, just plugged in and left to go. Keeps temps at the bottom about 30c and top about 25c.



















My top breeder tub is now heated with a 60w reptiglow IR spot bulb from one end. This is attached to a komodo stat set at 31c. When pennies allow, I will swap the bulb out for a ceramic heater. 










You can see i've put the temp probe in the tub by notching the top lip and feeding the probe through. The notch is small and the cable fits really tight, so I'm not worried about escapes. :halo:





























As you can see, the temps in the dubie closet is around 25c at the bottom and measures around 28c at the top. This means the spot doesn't need to be on that long at all. :thumb:










Will let you know how the little guys get on. I can tell you one thing though, my dragon; which turned up last Sunday, is certainly munching through the little guys!! :gasp:


----------



## Catfud (Mar 2, 2010)

That's a real nice setup you got coming along there, I like the fact its in an old cupboard, makes it look tidier from the outside. Thinking about breeding some dubia myself, looking forward to hearing how your setup goes. Good luck!


----------



## Burpy (Jul 16, 2010)

Catfud said:


> That's a real nice setup you got coming along there, I like the fact its in an old cupboard, makes it look tidier from the outside. Thinking about breeding some dubia myself, looking forward to hearing how your setup goes. Good luck!


Cheers buddy! Only finished it yesterday. Looking to get the ceramic bulb in by end of next week, so it'll be completley dark for the roaches.: victory:

I like the wardrobe too. Keeps everything hidden and as I've insulated it, it keeps the heat in the tubs better.

The dubbies are breeding well already, so now I can keep them at proper temp I'm hoping the population will explode :thumb:

Will keep you up to date :2thumb:


----------



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

i got all my bits nearly ready all i need now is , cat food what one should i get i was looking today in asda , and i need mesh to put in the lid for ventilation , also i need to get some egg crates but i know where to get that from .


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Personally I wouldnt bother with a red bulb a ceramic heat lamp fixed to the inside top of you cupboard would do fine ran off a stat, thats how I keep my T shelving heated and I just set my roach colony on top of the top shelf which has a heat lamp directly beneath it which gives good heat

Ceramic Heat Bulb as Pearlco 100W Vivarium Reptiles on eBay (end time 12-Aug-10 14:22:18 BST)


----------



## Burpy (Jul 16, 2010)

rhys s said:


> i got all my bits nearly ready all i need now is , cat food what one should i get i was looking today in asda , and i need mesh to put in the lid for ventilation , also i need to get some egg crates but i know where to get that from .


Don't go worrying about which cat food!! Just buy any dried biscuit, it's all high in protien :2thumb: Just mix a few other goodies in with it. I add about a third of cheerios (or own brand type) and organic oats. Some people add fish flakes or fish pellets but I don't. If 35% protein isn't enough, then somethings gone wrong! My roaches nail the stuff. I also mix in a bit of calci powder and a good couple of pinches of nutribal as gut loading.

Suppliment with fresh fruit and veg every other day and your rocking!!

Mesh for the lid is no probs. I bought a huge piece (smallest they had) from a guy on ebay for like £3. If your struggling ;et me know and I'll send you a bit for postage costs.

As for egg crates, get down your local butchers. Thats were I got mine from and he gave me about 50 for free : victory: they just chuck them away after they've done with them, so he was well pleased I was taking some off his hands!! you get the odd one with egg all over were one has obviously broken, but I just threw them away. Not such a big deal when your getting them for free. Again, don't go paying for them, if you need some let me know and I'll post them to you for costs :crazy:



> Personally I wouldnt bother with a red bulb a ceramic heat lamp fixed to the inside top of you cupboard would do fine ran off a stat, thats how I keep my T shelving heated and I just set my roach colony on top of the top shelf which has a heat lamp directly beneath it which gives good heat


As i said, I'm gonna be replacing the bulb with a ceramic heater. I've found a 75w one on ebay for £6.99 which I'm gonna order.http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/75-Watt-Ceram...317256&linkin_id=8057410&mt_id=635&kw={query}

Only got the red bulb as I'm working on a budget and hadn't spotted the cheap ceramics :censor: but still, we live and learn right? :blush:


----------



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

Burpy said:


> Don't go worrying about which cat food!! Just buy any dried biscuit, it's all high in protien :2thumb: Just mix a few other goodies in with it. I add about a third of cheerios (or own brand type) and organic oats. Some people add fish flakes or fish pellets but I don't. If 35% protein isn't enough, then somethings gone wrong! My roaches nail the stuff. I also mix in a bit of calci powder and a good couple of pinches of nutribal as gut loading.





Burpy said:


> Suppliment with fresh fruit and veg every other day and your rocking!!
> 
> Mesh for the lid is no probs. I bought a huge piece (smallest they had) from a guy on ebay for like £3. If your struggling ;et me know and I'll send you a bit for postage costs.
> 
> ...


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Burpy said:


> As for egg crates, get down your local butchers. Thats were I got mine from and he gave me about 50 for free : victory: they just chuck them away after they've done with them, so he was well pleased I was taking some off his hands!! you get the odd one with egg all over were one has obviously broken, but I just threw them away. Not such a big deal when your getting them for free. Again, don't go paying for them, if you need some let me know and I'll post them to you for costs :crazy:


This sounds like a high chance of giving your lizards salmonella of some other disease whats the point they only cost about £4 for 10 on ebay?

Well doesn't seem worth the risk to me. For me breeding my own food is knowing that my bearded dragons are getting the best and wouldn't even think about reusing egg crates from a butchers.


----------



## schumi (Oct 22, 2009)

I had the wires coming out of the top like you have and found That the roaches used the wires to escape so this is what I've done.
I've drilled 2 small holes in the rub.
one hole the size of the heatmat wire and another hole the size of the stat probe in one side of the rub about half way down and threaded the heatmat wire and probe through the holes and then aqua sealed the holes just to make sure there are no gaps.it works perfect
no wires to climb up = no escapees


----------



## Burpy (Jul 16, 2010)

schumi said:


> I had the wires coming out of the top like you have and found That the roaches used the wires to escape so this is what I've done.
> I've drilled 2 small holes in the rub.
> one hole the size of the heatmat wire and another hole the size of the stat probe in one side of the rub about half way down and threaded the heatmat wire and probe through the holes and then aqua sealed the holes just to make sure there are no gaps.it works perfect
> no wires to climb up = no escapees


Well I've had no escapee's so far. But if you've sealed the wires into your tub, doesn't that mean you can only take it as far as the cables let you?

I need to be able to take my tub outside to shake down the babies, if I sealed the wires in, then I couldn't get it out of the room.

If I do notice any escapees, then I'm gonna try vasaline-ing the wires see if that help. If not, I'll have to have a rethink. :gasp:


----------



## Burpy (Jul 16, 2010)

imginy said:


> This sounds like a high chance of giving your lizards salmonella of some other disease whats the point they only cost about £4 for 10 on ebay?
> 
> Well doesn't seem worth the risk to me. For me breeding my own food is knowing that my bearded dragons are getting the best and wouldn't even think about reusing egg crates from a butchers.


Seriously?! You do know that your own mouth has more bugs in it, including salmonella, than your toilet, worktop and kitchen sink combined right? What, do you not even breath on your roaches? And a sneeze can propel these bugs for over 300ft? And transfer to your hand by wiping or touching your face, or even breathing on your hand or anywhere near them means you get them all over you ALL THE TIME!! I know, I worked in the food industry for years!!

And I'm also assuming you know for sure that salmonella is toxic to lizards? Or are you assuming it is cause it can, IN RARE CASES, kill us? 

These are roaches, used to living in the wild?! Jeez. Your saying this and probably letting them, as everyone else does, run around for months in their own crap!!! Wonder what bugs might be growing in there??? 

And as I said, the ones that are clearly soiled go straight in the bin. There is taking care, then theres going too far! Next you'll be telling me to give them a wipe down with some flash antibacterial before feeding them to my dragon..:bash:


----------



## schumi (Oct 22, 2009)

Burpy said:


> Well I've had no escapee's so far. But if you've sealed the wires into your tub, doesn't that mean you can only take it as far as the cables let you?
> 
> I need to be able to take my tub outside to shake down the babies, if I sealed the wires in, then I couldn't get it out of the room.


I've shortened my mat and stat wires and all I have is one lead coming from my tub and no spaghetti junction.
it simples just unplug and take It outside:2thumb:


----------



## Burpy (Jul 16, 2010)

schumi said:


> I've shortened my mat and stat wires and all I have is one lead coming from my tub and no spaghetti junction.
> it simples just unplug and take It outside:2thumb:


Ah....no good for me. I've hot glue gunned all my cables and the stat body to the side of my cupboard to keep them tidy :whistling2:

I love hot glue, perhaps a bit too much? :blush:


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Burpy said:


> Seriously?! You do know that your own mouth has more bugs in it, including salmonella, than your toilet, worktop and kitchen sink combined right? What, do you not even breath on your roaches? And a sneeze can propel these bugs for over 300ft? And transfer to your hand by wiping or touching your face, or even breathing on your hand or anywhere near them means you get them all over you ALL THE TIME!! I know, I worked in the food industry for years!!
> 
> And I'm also assuming you know for sure that salmonella is toxic to lizards? Or are you assuming it is cause it can, IN RARE CASES, kill us?
> 
> ...


Getting used ones from the butchers is just horrible if you have worked in the food industry you would know all the germs and disease that are on raw meat. Any germs that are on the egg crates are going to breed like crazy in with your roaches as the ideal temperature for breeding roaches is the same as the ideal temperature for breeding germs. 
I am not saying its bad for the roaches them selves they can survive anything but its bad for your lizards or what eva else you feed them to and also it will be bad for you if you forget to wash your hand after touching the roaches. Your point about them running round in the wild eating all kinds of stuff is true but thats why you don't feed wild insects to your lizards because they could have eaten any thing.
Every 2 months you should completely disinfect what eva your roaches are kept in and get fresh unused egg trays. You will never get them 100% free of germs but getting ones that have been used by the butchers is just asking for problems. 
I just checked the price on ebay and you can get 20 for around £4 which would last a small colony for at least 6 months so why be so tight I know your probably breeding your own food to save money but there is no need to cut corners.


----------



## Burpy (Jul 16, 2010)

imginy said:


> Getting used ones from the butchers is just horrible if you have worked in the food industry you would know all the germs and disease that are on raw meat.


 They have eggs placed in them. They are not stored with the minced beef!! Any butcher who's still in business knows to keep all raw meat away from anything else. and certainly won't be putting his 30 farm fresh eggs next to his chicken kebabs!! 



> Any germs that are on the egg crates are going to breed like crazy in with your roaches as the ideal temperature for breeding roaches is the same as the ideal temperature for breeding germs.


 Exactally, so every time you go near your roach tub your adding to the mix, which as you say will breed like wild fire. But everythings not keeling over and dying is it? 



> I am not saying its bad for the roaches them selves they can survive anything


 Not quite everything, mould is the biggest killer of roaches 



> but its bad for your lizards or what eva else you feed them to and also it will be bad for you if you forget to wash your hand after touching the roaches.


 Of course I was my hands. Their roaches!!



> Your point about them running round in the wild eating all kinds of stuff is true but thats why you don't feed wild insects to your lizards because they could have eaten any thing.


 Which if it hasn't killed the insect is hardly likley to kill anything that subsequently eats it, but go on...



> Every 2 months you should completely disinfect what eva your roaches are kept in and get fresh unused egg trays.


 Really? I've never heard that. In fact I've done alot of research and found the advice to be completely oposite to what you've just said. Indeed after talking to a few commercial breeders, they have said to scrub the tub every 6 months, but then advise to put some frass (roach poo) back in the tub as the babies eat the stuff. And never have I heard of a complete disinfect process, especially so regular. 

I would love to see where you've had your info from there. Please post it here, I would love to see it.

It would be rude to ask you to quote your sources without doing the same, so here you are:

1. CARESHEET - 5 mins? Doesn't sound like a full detox does it?

2. http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/feeder/233213-livefoods-careguides-black-crix-silent.html - snap

3. Feeder Roaches Care Sheet & Setup! Greg's Exotic Inverts 3-6 months, Note NOTHING ABOUT REPLACING THE EGG CRATES!!

4. Aaron Pauling Care | Blaptica Dubia Roaches | Guyana Orange Spotted Roaches - enough said.




> You will never get them 100% free of germs but getting ones that have been used by the butchers is just asking for problems.
> I just checked the price on ebay and you can get 20 for around £4 which would last a small colony for at least 6 months so why be so tight I know your probably breeding your own food to save money but there is no need to cut corners.


Also there is no need to go spending money were it isn't needed. If you want to go spending your money on stuff you don't need to, then please feel free. Just don't go round terrorising people by going on about what you suppose are deadly diseases, when the reality it your dragon probably has more salmonella in it than would be healthy for you; again which is why you should alway use sanitizing hand cleaner after handling your animals. 

Your welcome to your veiws, just stop trying to frighten people into your point of view. 

Please don't forget that source of info on cleaning, I really am very interested :2thumb:


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

If you wanted the best for your bearded dragons and nothing but the best you would use clean eggs trays and keep the roaches as clean as possible but if you wanna be a scrub and use second hand egg trays and clean them out once a year do it. : victory:


----------



## Burpy (Jul 16, 2010)

imginy said:


> but if you wanna be a scrub and use second hand egg trays and clean them out once a year do it. : victory:


Hehe....ahhhhh now we get down to it. No proof of your rhetoric so now we get to the personal insults. Always the sign of a champion that. Well done you! :no1: Got any more while your at it?

As for the cleaning once a year, when exactally did I say I only cleaned once a year? hmmmm.....errrrrmmmmmmm.....oh yeah, once again, only in your imagination. I follow the advice of people with more experience than me, as I've demonstrated. 

I'm calling time on this, you CLEARLY have your own way of doing it, and I mine. Let the readers make their own minds up on the issue. I will not be drawn down to your level of name calling. :closed:


----------

